# I complained and now they will not stop!



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I posted a thread about my nyererei not breeding and then I found a female holding. Now I just got over forty fry from two female P. red fin piebalds and I now have all 3 female dayglows holding and now today I found a ruby green holding. I just recentlyswitched all my tanks from tangs to vics and now I dont know what to do with all the fry! I only haone one 10 gallon fry tank open and just filled it with the red fin piebalds. I guess its an excuse to buy more tanks. :thumb:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Ask and ye shall receive (can I have the power ball winning #? please? please with a cherry on top?)


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

RAFF said:


> ...now I dont know what to do with all the fry!


I know. You can sell the redfin piebalds to me. I'll be at the Ohio Cichlid Extravaganza...hint, hint, hint.

Kevin


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
Vics when happy breed just like rabbits
xris :lol: :lol:


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

> Posted: Thu Sep 11, 2008 11:27 am Post subject: Re: I complained and now they will not stop!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


When and where is it? I have a few friends that go each year but I have never gone myself. I actually just picked up the parents in Cleveland. I went to finally get some dayglows and ruby greens and caught the young tro of red fin piebalds as I was walking out the door. I had them two days before the first 1.5 inch female was holsding. That small and she still kept 18 fry!


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It is always the weekend before Thanksgiving. It is like a smaller version of the ACA convention.

http://www.ohiocichlid.com/extrava.html

Kevin


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

My friends always went to the ACA, I never heard of this. I will have to try and get over there since Strongsville is not far at all. I will send you a pm once I find out if I can make and I will hold onto some piebalds for you.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Gotta love it! I just went down to feed my fish today and I found a haplochromis sp. blue fire fin holding. Now I know I'm in over my head. I'm going to have to pick up 5-6 fry tanks this week if I want to keep them all. I also have some occelatus fry growing out. The only thing not breeding are the limax red chest. I never had so many breed at once when I was keeping tangs. If vics breed like this all the time, why are they so hard to find?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know but you must be doing something right :thumb: 
I'd love to have some ruby greens eventually. Gonna have to google Erie Pa. I know Somerset isn't that far from me :wink: . Please pm me when you have some to get rid of...I see another tank or two or three in my future too :lol: 
Keep up the good work =D>


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Will do. Erie is a few hours drive North of somerset.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Just an update. One of the three female dayglows released her fry in the tank yesterday. I was able to collect about 10 of them. I then decided to play it safe and strip the other two since they were so close to releasing. Between the three of them I got over 70 fry! The egg sacks were gone on all of them so I think I got them just in time. Also the red fin piebalds are under 1/4 inch but are already showing the black bloches.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

What about the ruby green, did you strip her or is she still holding....Strongsville huh? :lol: 
Can you tell I'd really like to have a few ruby greens?


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Aww! youre so lucky! I'm dying to have some babies. no luck yet. I need to get some more pairs. do you know what kind of fish this is??


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm not sure what that is. It looks like a malawi type but I do not keep any. I kind of messed up with the ruby greens. I had to move them to another tank. I did not know how long she was holding so I decided to strip the female when I moved her since all of the other fishes eggs wee hatched. The ruby greens were not hatched yet so I put them in a egg tumbler. They still are not hatched but seen to be doing fine so far. I never had much luck with victorian cichlid eggs in a tumbler though, they seem to get fungus easier than tangs. I did have one nyererei release her fry in the tank. I saved a few and stripped the second female nyerei holding. I have 20= fry from them.

I have not found out about Strongsville yet. I get called into work alot on short notice so I'm trying to secure a day or two off.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know what that fish is either and I'm more familiar with with the malawi type. Post the pic of it in the unidentifided fish section and see if someone there can tell you. As a guess, it looks like a poor quality male kenyi (possible hybrid), but let someone with more experience help.

Raff, Chances I could get to Strongsville (even though I'd really like to) are pretty slim to none. I'm a substitue so all my work is on call work. Sometimes I get a little notice but mostly it's the night before. Even not considering work, my husband was recently diagnosed with cancer and it doesn't look good. I was just kidding, maybe wishful thinking, about going :roll: .

On a brighter note, I have 7-8 teeny tiny zebra obliq. fry, I found that were spit in a tank the day before yesterday and I finally tried my hand at stripping a fish. I got 3 yellow lab babies out of the holding female. She wasn't very big and her chin wasn't either but I think she might still be holding another one or two. I was very nervous and afraid of hurting her. Next time I think I'll be better at it. :dancing:


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

A little bit of bad news today. The haplochromis sp. blue fire fin released in the tank and all fry are gone. And on top of that the ruby green eggs got fungus. Everyone interested in them I will let you know when they breed again. All others are doing great. The red fin piebald's are showing all their blotches and some a little red color even though they are still around 1/3 inch.


----------



## Agnag (Dec 1, 2008)

I am more in to tangs, but I picked up 4 zebra obliq, with 1 male and three holding females, I striped female for the heck of it, and have about 10 fry. I isolated the other 2 in there own tank, not having much exp. with vics I been browsing threads to try learn a litle more and I am very suprised at diff. spcs. with diffrent colors.... I live near cleveland, and would love to trade... Pm me, I have over 30 tanks of diffrent cichlids... I would to get more vics.


----------

